
A melody written by a crowd - pavornyoh
https://crowdsound.net
======
kyberias
So it's kinda looping at the end. Likely doesn't change that much any more.

------
pohl
An effective strategy for generating a minimal amount of musical surprise.

------
empressplay
Yay! More 1-5-6-4 chord progressions! Just what everyone needs =)

~~~
hugh4
Crowdsourcing a melody is like teaching a dog to walk on its hind legs. Be
impressed that it works at all.

